# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Lymfeklierdrainage volgens methode Vodder

## Ferna

Hallo,

Eind 2011 is er bij mij een klein tumortje verwijderd op de stembanden.
Voor alle zekerheid heb ik daarna 28 bestralingen radiotherapie ondergaan ( verschikkelijke ervaring !)
Alles is nu goed,moet nog wel ieder half jaar op controle.

Nu een jaar na de laatste bestraling krijg ik onder mijn kin een oedeem ( dubbele kin).
Iedereen die mij een tijd niet gezien heeft zegt nu" jij bent toch wel behoorijk verzwaard !!"
Dit is beslist niet het geval, in tegendeel, ik ben zelfs wat afgevallen, maar die dubbele kin geeft die indruk dat ik behoorlijk ben aangekomen ( zeer frustrerend !)

Het zou gaan om een Submentaal oedeem.

Mijn huisarts noemde een mogelijkheid om dit oedeem te laten behandelen, d.m. v. lymfeklierdrainage volgens *methode Vodder*

Mijn vraag hier is, of er lotgenoten zijn die hiermee ervaring hebben, 

Het is voor zover ik begrepen heb, een zeer langdurige behandeling met massage, en het zal dus ook wel behoorlijk prijzig zijn.
Maar als het resultaat positief is, zou ik het wel overwegen om het te laten doen.

Vast heel hartelijk dank voor eventuele reacties,

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Ferna,

Wat verschrikkelijk dat jij dit moest ondergaan en meemaken....bestralingen lijken mij inderdaad niet prettig...je zit met slikken, geuren, etc...heel moeilijk lijkt mij, misschien had je wel langere tijd een hele droge mond/keel...lijkt mij branderig.....brrrr ik geloof wel in lymfeklierdrainage, dat heb ik gezien bij borstkanker bij familie en een vriendin....de methode Vodder ken ik niet, misschien kun je daar iets over lezen, of opzoeken, of anders een therapeut opbellen...iemand waar je al eens geweest bent in het verleden of heden...kortom...ik wens je heel veel sterkte en succes toe met het extra vel aan je onderkin...heel lastig....ik ben ijdel, dus ik begrijp dat het niet leuk is, maar de mensen om je heen moeten begrijpen dat je het zwaar hebt gehad....mensen begrijpen soms zo weinig...zou een sjaaltje uitkomst kunnen bieden...zachte die je een paar keer om je nek drapeert? je zou ook eens kunnen informeren telefonisch bij je verzekering...wat kunnen zij voor "jou" betekenen en hoeveel behandelingen mag je ondergaan? hou je haaks...ik hoop dat er nog reactie's voor je komen met meer informatie...
alle goeds....

Vriendelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ferna

Hallo Elisabeth,

Hartelijk dank voor je reactie en tips.
Het doet mij bijzonder goed in U, een begripvol en meelevend persoon te hebben gevonden.
Het was inderdaad een verschrikking, die bestraling, en de bijwerkingen daarvan.
Eerst tijdens de bestraling met een masker op en "vastgespijkerd" op een soort onderzoekstafel;gelukkig telkens maar voor een viertal minuten maar die leken een eeuwigheid.
Ja, en daarna zoals je schrijft slikproblemen, droge mond en van dit laatste heb ik nu na een jaar nog last. Heel veel medicatie moeten nemen die ook de nodige bijwerkingen gaven.
Maar.... zielsgelukkig dat al die ellende niet voor niets is geweest; specialist(e) heeft gezegd dat tumor(tje) geheel is verdwenen, en via een mri scan geen sporen meer van zijn te vinden.
Laat ik nu, ongeveer een jaar na de laatste bestraling toch een oedeem onder mijn kin krijgen !. Ik lijk wel 10 kg aangekomen te zijn !!
Schijnt niet ongewoon te zijn heb ik begrepen, maar zou het toch graag weg hebben.
Mijn huisarts vertelde mij dat via de Voddertherapie een behandeling mogelijk zou zijn, en dat zich daar fysiotherapeuten hadden in gespecialiseerd.
Als ik op Google kijk, dan vind ik daar wel wat,maar ik zou graag eens de ervaringen vernemen van een lotgenoot, over wat zo de resultaten zijn van die behandeling.
Ik moet volgende maand weer op controle bij de KNO arts, en ga dat daar ook eens aankaarten, en tevens ga ik zoals je aanbeveelt, eens contact opnemen met mijn verzekering, want waarschijnlijk wordt dit als een esthetische behandeling beschouwd, en zal de terugbetalings portemonnee niet ver opengetrokken worden denk ik.

Nogmaals Elisabeth, heel hartelijke dank voor je reactie.

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

----------


## Ferna

Het intypen van bovenstaand bericht heeft mij heel veel tijd en moeite gekost !!
Heel veel gemiste toetsaanslagen, en ook spatiebalk die weigerde.
Daardoor in eerste instantie een verminkt document, dat ik via spellingcontrole heb moeten corrigeren.
Ligt dit aan mijn(recente) pc, of hebben anderen ook deze ervaringen ??

Vast dank voor informatie.

Vrendelijke groet,

Ferna

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige zou ik eerst een natuurgeneeskundige consulteren, met bijv. homeopathie is oedeem op te lossen.

----------


## Flogiston

"Als natuurgeneeskundige raad ik je aan een natuurgeneeskundige te raadplegen", schrijf je.

Tja...

Zo zal een homeopaat aanraden eerst een homeopaat te raadplegen.
Een acupuncturist zal aanraden eerst een acupuncturist te raadplegen.
Een bachbloesemtherapeut zal aanraden eerst een bachbloesemtherapeut te raadplegen.
Enzovoort.

Een goede arts zal aanraden die arts te raadplegen die het meest geschikt is om het onderhavige probleem te diagnosticeren en te helpen oplossen.

Overigens dateert het vorige bericht van begin januari, dus om tien maanden later opeens met deze "informatie" te komen lijkt mij mosterd na de maaltijd.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige heb ik zeer goede resultaten bij mensen met oedeem klachten, dus ik zie het probleem niet om een natuurgeneeskundige te adviseren. Overigens ben ik ook homeopaat en psychosociaal hulpverlener. Met homeopathie kun je zeer goed oedeem behandelen. 

Een klacht kan langer dan 10 maanden duren, dus ik lees dit nu, zie mijn aanmelding, en ik reageer daar op. Als je het niet heel erg vindt.

----------


## Flogiston

Als natuurgeneeskundige zeg je dat je goede resultaten bereikt met natuurgeneeskunde.

Een homeopaat zal zeggen dat hij goede resultaten bereikt met homeopathie.
Een acupuncturist zal zeggen dat hij goede resultaten bereikt met acupunctuur.
Een bachbloesemtherapeut zal zeggen dat hij goede resultaten bereikt met bachbloesemtherapie.
Enzovoort.

Van mij mag je reageren wat je wilt hoor, begrijp me vooral niet verkeerd. Ik probeer me echter voor te stellen hoe deze site eruit zou zien wanneer de homeopaat dezelfde reactie zou schrijven als jij, en de acupuncturist ook, en de bachbloesentherapeut ook, enzovoort. Allemaal met de beste bedoelingen, maar het enige resultaat is een lange rij reacties die allemaal zeggen "kom naar mij dan zal ik je helpen". Dat lijkt mij niet zo zinnig.

----------


## Ferna

Allen die gereageerd hebben, mijn hartelijke dank.
Heb nog niets ondernomen, omdat er nog een knieprothese is tussengekomen.
Ik stel alle aanbevelingen op prijs, omdat ik toch nog een behandeling overweeg.

Vriendelijke groet,

Ferna

----------


## Adike

Flogston je hebt weinig vertrouwen in de eerlijkheid van de hulpverlener. Als ik zeg dat ik goede resultaten heb dan heb i dat. Als ik zeg dat ik iets niet kan met die discipline is dat ook zo. Anders zou het mijn naam kosten.

----------


## Flogiston

Je doet nu net alsof ik geen vertrouwen zou hebben in iemands eerlijkheid.

Dat klopt niet.

Bovendien gaat het daar niet over.

Ik verzoek je vriendelijk mij geen beweringen in de schoenen te schuiven die ik niet heb gedaan, en om je bij het onderwerp te houden.

----------


## Adike

Ik val over de woorden "zal zeggen" die je gebruikt. Ik zeg alleen iets als ik aar volledig achter sta en houd mij aan de onderwerpen. Ik zal niet meer reageren op de opmerkingen van Flogiston.

----------


## Flogiston

Je valt over een miniscuul detail. De boodschap waar het om gaat zie je helaas over het hoofd.

Ik speelde even met het idee om mijn tekst op een andere manier te verwoorden, zonder de woorden "zal zeggen". Maar de boodschap zou hetzelfde blijven.

Afgelopen vrijdag en zaterdag heb je op maar liefst 37 verschillende plekken geschreven "Als natuurgeneeskundige wil ik je wel in mijn praktijk ontvangen voor een consult", of iets van die strekking. Zeven-en-dertig keer!

Stel je voor dat elke hulpverlener hier op NGF zo enorm vaak precies diezelfde tekst zou gaan schrijven... Dit mooie forum zou er volstrekt onleesbaar van worden!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ferna: Ik reageer wat laat maar ik lees nu pas je bericht wat je in oktober schreef...je kreeg ook nog een knie prothese!!...holimoosie dat is wel erg veel allemaal, en het lichaam en je geest moet het allemaal maar ondergaan. :Frown:  brrrrrrr..hoe gaat het "NU" met je? ik ben benieuwd...hou je haaks....dat van die onderkin pak je wel aan als jij er aan toe bent....je kunt niet alles tegelijk...eerst maar eens kijken wat de optie's zijn van het oedeem en wat jezelf moet bijbetalen...zoek op internet of vraag het aan je huisarts of hij nog goede ideeen heeft...sterkte met je knie, ik hoop dat je al weer een beetje kunt lopen en niet al teveel pijn hebt....een nieuwe knie kost veel tijd, dag zag ik dit jaar bij een familielid bij mij en bij een buurvrouw iets verderop!!!...hou je haaks...

prettige avond en week...dagggggggg

Hartelijke groeten van Elisabeth  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Geen ruzie maken lieve mensen, anders kom ik even langs met mijn plastic hamer!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groetjes van Elisa....

----------

